# Ladies-stop invading Men’s Clubhouse:)



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I’ve noticed that most threads in the Men’s Clubhouse is started by ladies. Why? questions about your guy issue can be put up on general discussion forum. The same people are there
notice, that guys do not do that to us


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you ever noticed that men post in the Ladies Lounge as much as or more than women do? LOL


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

* waves madly * 

I always provided my wife’s menstrual hut with cable.

* ducks *


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

How about a "Unisex Lounge"? Haha


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Have you ever noticed that men post in the Ladies Lounge as much as or more than women do? LOL


Post, but not start new topic after another in our Lounge.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The first page of the Men's Clubhouse has 35 threads - 18 started by men and 17 started by women (some women are repeat offenders ha-ha).

The first page of the Ladies Lounge has 35 threads - 15 started by men and 20 started by women.

Not that much difference, really. People are just targeting their audience.

One of the funniest threads in the Ladies Lounge was titled something like "Name your va-jay-jay" Instantly, it was overwhelmed by male posters. Which was a riot!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I avoid the women's lounge when I notice a thread started there, it having been suggested by several ladies on this forum that men should stay in their lane (this topic seeming like a reasonable exception).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WandaJ said:


> Post, but not start new topic after another in our Lounge.


Before I saw Blondie's post in which she gives the count of opposite sex threads in each forum, I counted them too with the same results. As she said, it's about targeting the audience.

There are some threads in the Lady's Lounge that have far more male responders than female. These are usually the longer threads. They are also usually the hotter topics.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Pretty simple, I think. Just act like a "guest" in the forum of the other gender and don't be a jerk there.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> The first page of the Men's Clubhouse has 35 threads - 18 started by men and 17 started by women (some women are repeat offenders ha-ha).
> 
> The first page of the Ladies Lounge has 35 threads - 15 started by men and 20 started by women.
> 
> ...


Really? It doesn’t look like that... I remember when I joined TAM years ago, guys were complaining about it all the time. Not the ladies replying, but starting bunch of threads there. It was funny


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WandaJ said:


> Really? It doesn’t look like that... I remember when I joined TAM years ago, guys were complaining about it all the time. Not the ladies replying, but starting bunch of threads there. It was funny


Yea, that has been a complaint by some of the guys on and off. But I've never heard them complain about all the threads they start in the Lady's Lounge. 

It's all good as long as people are talking and following the rules.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I suggest strict segregation of the sexes, because everyone knows what happens when men and women get together!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> I suggest strict segregation of the sexes, because everyone knows what happens when men and women get together!


Yea, you get otta here!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It's all about the comfy chesterfields and gin.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> The first page of the Men's Clubhouse has 35 threads - 18 started by men and 17 started by women (some women are repeat offenders ha-ha).
> 
> The first page of the Ladies Lounge has 35 threads - 15 started by men and 20 started by women.
> 
> ...


Are you objecting to men naming their va-jay-jay? Tisk 🤣 😂


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Are you objecting to men naming their va-jay-jay? Tisk 🤣 😂


Reminds me of the old city boy who married a county girl. Never being "together" before their wedding night and, pointing to his package, he said, "What do you county girls call this". She said "A wee wee". He said, "From now on, I want you to call it Big Johnson" She said, "I can't do that. I've seen Big Johnson's and that's a wee wee."


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> Reminds me of the old city boy who married a county girl. Never being "together" before their wedding night and, pointing to his package, he said, "What do you county girls call this". She said "A wee wee". He said, "From now on, I want you to call it Big Johnson" She said, "I can't do that. I've seen Big Johnson's and that's a wee wee."


Wait for it. Won't be long before a male poster comes along and chastises you for encouraging discriminating against: a. city boys; b. small wee wees.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Have you ever noticed that men post in the Ladies Lounge as much as or more than women do? LOL


Trying to figure what is going on in those wive's pretty little heads.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Wait for it. Won't be long before a male poster comes along and chastises you for encouraging discriminating against: a. city boys; b. small wee wees.


They will lose their mind over you insulting BOTH inches. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I only venture into the Ladies Lounge to see if there any threads on penis size.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

We haven’t had a peen thread since FW left  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> Trying to figure what is going on in those wive's pretty little heads.


Na, they are over there mansplaining 😅😂🤣


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Na, they are over there mansplainting


Speaking of which, let me splain to you how to spell 'mansplaining'...



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

farsidejunky said:


> Speaking of which, let me splain to you how to spell 'mansplaining'...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ahhhh Ele...he got you girl  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

mansplaining is an offensive term


----------

